# Domyown.com



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I just ordered something from domyown and I clicked the link on this page to help out the forum, but is there any way of nothing it worked like it's supposed to?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It is sometimes difficult to determine what is considered a qualifying purchase, and I can't see who buys what, but shoot me a PM with what you bought and I will see if I can find out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Update: The SKU's that @CenlaLowell purchased did show up in the log - thanks for using the link! :thumbsup:


----------

